# Thread locker alternatives



## woodchucker

I have always been looking for the thread locker the manufacturers use, to prep screws (non-anarobic). Today on The Hobby Machinist's Ad's I saw Vibra-Tite VC-3, which appears to be what I was looking for.  Loctite has gotten so expensive, and while this is not cheap, it's lower priced.  
Anyone use it?
I know it will go bad before I use it, as it gets hard in the air.. whereas the loctite doesn't since it's anarobic. but it would be nice to be able to prep screws ahead of time and then use them.

So do you like it if you used it?


----------



## Bob Korves

I recently bought a 50ml bottle of 222 purple Loctite for cheap on eBay, direct from China.  It was about $6 including shipping.  Can't get much cheaper than that...  Of course, it will not work for pre prepping screws for installation...


----------



## pineyfolks

I usually use my wife's clear fingernail polish for most stuff


----------



## 4GSR

Pre Prepping screws, shafts, bearings, just wipe off with clean rag, apply your favorite thread locker or bearing mount juice and assemble.  Hasn't failed me yet.

Brake or electrical cleaner works, too.


----------



## RJSakowski

For many years, I have used Super Glue (cyanoacrylate) as a thread locker.  Most of the fasteners were under # 10 in size.  For nuts and screws, I would wick the glue in on the assembled nut.  For screws threaded into a threaded hole, I would wick some under the head of the screw before finally tightening.  When I had to remove any of the screw/nut assemblies, I would tighten the nut to snap the screw and replace with new as I usually couldn't unscrew the nut.


----------



## Billh50

wife's finger nail polish works good.


----------



## Buffalo20

I've been using Vibra-Tite for years. Its not the usual thread lock, you put it on the bolt, allow it to dry, then assemble the fastener. The bolts have to be super clean, but when applied as instructed, it works great. I pick up a dozen bottles from a business sell off, about a year ago.


----------



## Ken from ontario

2 part epoxy worked well for me, will have to try Vibra-tite.


----------



## whitmore

woodchucker said:


> I have always been looking for the thread locker the manufacturers use, to prep screws (non-anarobic). Today on The Hobby Machinist's Ad's I saw Vibra-Tite VC-3...



I've had success with Loctite (generally the 'blue' 2242, or whatever the modern number is) and nail polish
(call it 'acetone-soluble varnish' on reimbursement forms) which applies to brass and
other nonferrous metals.   To keep plastic threads from loosening, a slash across the
threads with a knife is ... effective.   

But deforming the threads is more generally useful, both on the squashed-to-an-oval nuts, and in
other contexts, like this:
<https://spinoff.nasa.gov/Spinoff2017/cg_2.html>


----------



## darkzero

Sounds like the Vibra-Tite is what you are looking for. I've always wondered what product they use to put on screws threads as a threadlocker that's not the anaerobic type. Most laptop screws are like this & Mcmaster sells em too.

Not sure how much the Vibra-Tite is but if it's expensive or hard to get, possibly another option is Loctite's Quickstix threadlockers. Like a big crayon that looks like a glue stick. This should work for screw prep as you described. I bought a stick of the blue when they first came out. It's probably expired by now but it seems to still work ok.


----------



## Groundhog

[QUOTE=". . . But deforming the threads is more generally useful, both on the squashed-to-an-oval nuts, and in
other contexts, . . . [/QUOTE]
I've been doing that for years. Mostly when I can't tell a fine threaded nut from a coarse threaded bolt!


----------



## woodchucker

Groundhog said:


> [QUOTE=". . . But deforming the threads is more generally useful, both on the squashed-to-an-oval nuts, and in
> other contexts, . . .


I've been doing that for years. Mostly when I can't tell a fine threaded nut from a coarse threaded bolt! [/QUOTE]
The nice thing is that the blue and purple loctite act like anti sieze too. They keep the moisture out and keep the screw coated so it's always easier to remove after a long time.  A deformed screw thread while it works, and I have used it doesn't offer the protection.  So it always depends on what you are using it for and what your expectations.


----------



## woodchucker

darkzero said:


> Sounds like the Vibra-Tite is what you are looking for. I've always wondered what product they use to put on screws threads as a threadlocker that's not the anaerobic type. Most laptop screws are like this & Mcmaster sells em too.
> 
> Not sure how much the Vibra-Tite is but if it's expensive or hard to get, possibly another option is Loctite's Quickstix threadlockers. Like a big crayon that looks like a glue stick. This should work for screw prep as you described. I bought a stick of the blue when they first came out. It's probably expired by now but it seems to still work ok.
> 
> 
> View attachment 242952


Never saw those sticks..


----------



## darkzero

woodchucker said:


> Never saw those sticks..



They came out like in 2010, well that's when I got mine.


----------



## woodchucker

4gsr said:


> Pre Prepping screws, shafts, bearings, just wipe off with clean rag, apply your favorite thread locker or bearing mount juice and assemble.  Hasn't failed me yet.
> 
> Brake or electrical cleaner works, too.


Ever been up on a ladder trying to coat the screws before installing them... PIA.. would rather have the pre prepped.


----------



## darkzero

Bob Korves said:


> I recently bought a 50ml bottle of 222 purple Loctite for cheap on eBay, direct from China.  It was about $6 including shipping.  Can't get much cheaper than that...



I've always wondered about those bottles of Loctite sold on ebay from China. A few months ago I needed to buy some 603. On ebay they're $7 shipped from China for a 50ml bottle. A 10ml bottle of 603 is $25 in the US. I just can't understand how it could be that much cheaper from China if it's the real deal. I didn't want to risk it (not the $7 but rather a failure if it didn't work well) so I ended up getting the 50ml bottle from MSC for $50.

Can you tell any difference with the stuff you purchased?


----------



## Tozguy

I use this stuff, an empty bottle from her is like a few years worth to me.
Note the ''extra hold'' on the label.


----------



## Bob Korves

darkzero said:


> I've always wondered about those bottles of Loctite sold on ebay from China. A few months ago I needed to buy some 603. On ebay they're $7 shipped from China for a 50ml bottle. A 10ml bottle of 603 is $25 in the US. I just can't understand how it could be that much cheaper from China if it's the real deal. I didn't want to risk it (not the $7 but rather a failure if it didn't work well) so I ended up getting the 50ml bottle from MSC for $50.
> 
> Can you tell any difference with the stuff you purchased?


It is the real deal, Henkel.  The bottles have mostly Asian writing on them, but come from "Henkel Asia Pacific & China Headquarters."  It looks and works just like the stuff in the American bottles, no issues so far.  The eBay price is outstanding, as you noted.  I have always had good luck with Loctite products, and with the products their competitors sell as well.  They just work.  I am still using bottles of thread locker more than 30 years old with no issues whatsoever.  They just work.  Like they are supposed to.  Used some Loctite Sleeve 'n Bearing mount the other day, perhaps 40 years old, still works just like it did then.  Used correctly, clean threads, no oil, proper fit ups, for me it has always been foolproof.

Edit: The old bottles do not have expiration dates on them.  I think the marketers added the exp. dates...


----------



## darkzero

Bob Korves said:


> It is the real deal, Henkel.  The bottles have mostly Asian writing on them, but come from "Henkel Asia Pacific & China Headquarters."  It looks and works just like the stuff in the American bottles, no issues so far.  The eBay price is outstanding, as you noted.  I have always had good luck with Loctite products, and with the products their competitors sell as well.  They just work.  I am still using bottles of thread locker more than 30 years old with no issues whatsoever.  They just work.  Like they are supposed to.  Used some Loctite Sleeve 'n Bearing mount the other day, perhaps 40 years old, still works just like it did then.  Used correctly, clean threads, no oil, proper fit ups, for me it has always been foolproof.
> 
> Edit: The old bottles do not have expiration dates on them.  I think the marketers added the exp. dates...



Thanks Bob, finally some real feedback. All I ever found on the net about the stuff coming out of China & Malaysia was just speculation. I'll try them out when I run out.

Yeah the experiation dates on Loctite anaerobic adhesives never concerned me. I too have found out they work just fine well past the exp date if the bottle has one.

I have some specialty adhesives that I keep in the refridgerator to prolong their shelf life. Anaerobic adhesive don't seem to thicken up much with age so I've never bothered trying to keep any in the fridge. Might actually be worse in my case cause I use a mini fridge that doesn't get opened daily, might lack oxygen but probably not enough to make a difference.


----------



## woodchucker

darkzero said:


> Yeah the experiation dates on Loctite anaerobic adhesives never concerned me. I too have found out they work just fine well past the exp date of the bottle has one.


Same here, I am just finishing up some stuff I bought in the early 80s.  I need more. BUT I also want that vibratite.


----------



## Buffalo20

Groundhog said:


> [QUOTE=". . . But deforming the threads is more generally useful, both on the squashed-to-an-oval nuts, and in
> other contexts, . . .


I've been doing that for years. Mostly when I can't tell a fine threaded nut from a coarse threaded bolt! [/QUOTE]

nothing holds like a good cross-thread.......


----------



## benmychree

Or, we could go old timey retro and use the mixture of glycerin and litharge (lead monoxide); it was used as a sealant and sleeve retainer before Loctite was invented.  Yes, I have plenty on hand, but have not used any in years; it is mixed at the time of use, applied and assembled, and hardens in a relatively short time.
Litharge is yellow in color (Pb0)
Red lead is red in color (Pb304)
white lead is lead carbonate  Pb (OH)2


----------



## Groundhog

I just threw out a tube of Blue Loctite Quickstix a few days ago that was in the neighborhood of 20 years old. It worked the last time I used it (a month ago) but last week when I went to use it it didn't have any blue color. Looked like a tube of chapstick. So I tossed it.
I really like the Quickstix when putting together something with a lot of fasteners (like an oil pan) because you can coat a handful of bolts just before assembly without the thread locker running all over the place. Usually, with the liquid I end up applying the thread locker to a single bolt, start the bolt and move to the next bolt, apply the thread locker etc..


----------

